# Cobia from surf?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

So I will be down in the Hatteras area next week and would love to get my first cobia. Can they be caught surf fishing or do I need to be on a boat or pier? Will crab be the best bait? I have never targeted cobia before so any pointers will be much appreciated!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

There's a thread a little further down the page...cobia 101 I think...good info.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks ... I will take a look at it. I found a similarly named website yesterday my didn't find that one you mentioned, until now!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surf is hit or miss,kinda like the lottery.. Yes there are steps that you can take to increase you odds,but all in all it is like the lottery unless you get in a blitz of them and that has happened for the surf before.. A boat is a better chance,but still no guarantee you'll get one.....


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Since the other post seems to relate to pier fishing, I'll try to help you out. Especially since other folks were helpful to me years back when I started chasing cobia in the surf. The best way to increase your odds is to have someone kayak a bait out to the 2nd bar. We normally fish a bait on top of the bar and another just beyond where it drops off. No need for a surf rod, since you aren't casting. I fish TLD20's with around 500 yards of 30# mono and most of the time I'll have around 200 yards out with 8-10 oz weight on a fish finder rig and fairly short 80-100# leader with a snelled 7/0 circle hook. Bunker, mullet, bluefish heads have produced for us. You'll deal with sharks too. The best thing is to proclaim yourself as the guy on the rod, so your friends have to do the kayaking. Have a gaff man ready and time the sets to bring the fish in close, gaff it, and drag it up the beach. Good luck!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys next to me where kayaking baits out yesterday. I saw three cobia swim right down the surf line under there lines. They never saw a thing they where to busy flexing and posing.


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

bronzbck1 said:


> Guys next to me where kayaking baits out yesterday. I saw three cobia swim right down the surf line under there lines. They never saw a thing they where to busy flexing and posing.


We do very little flexing and posing, for good reason.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Guys next to me where kayaking baits out yesterday. I saw three cobia swim right down the surf line under there lines. They never saw a thing they where to busy flexing and posing.


 That's what I've heard they were on casted baits so far........


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

where was this at?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

topwaterMOJO said:


> where was this at?


 At Hatteras...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

topwaterMOJO said:


> where was this at?


 At Hatteras...


----------

